
CleverBrush has released JavaScript vector editor component - andrew_zol
https://www.cleverbrush.com/demos
======
kinard
I've been integrating with this recently, it's a very useful tool. They are
very responsive to developer requests. We're trying to replace svg-edit as our
editor, and this is working out well. Although it is paid (which is fine for
us as we're a commercial entity).

